# Ebay New UPC Policy Confusion



## teeshirtbunny (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello,
I'm a bit worried a new EBay policy. I sell Gildan and Hanes brand T-Shirts on Ebay with my own designs. I was hoping someone could help me clear this up. Ebay just sent a mass message out it's users stating "* product identifiers*—which will be required to list or relist in a number of additional categories starting the week of February 29."
It is beginning to state my listings will be disqualified if I don't have UFC/EAN/ISBN information. Yet, when I attempt to enter the UFC code for Gildan shirts it states 'not applicable'. When I try to revise my items, it won't let me enter any information in this field. 
Can anyone shed some light as to what's going on here? As all my shirts are handmade using my own prints/designs, how will this effect me...when eBay does not allow this information to be entered in my category.
ANY help with clearing up this new confusion will be greatly appreciately.
Thanks so much,
B.


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Purchase some UPC codes from eBay. Plenty of sellers there. Then for each of your unique designs assign a UPC code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Where are you getting the Gildan UPC code from? Do you have UPC tags attached to each shirt?


----------



## teeshirtbunny (Apr 30, 2011)

The problem is ebay doesn't allow you to enter a code. It just says 'Not applicable'...Then when revising the item says 'item must be revised with a UPC code'. A big cluster****. Anyone know what's going on/a solution?
B.


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

I suspect you may have to delist your products and at that time include the UPC code. Just try one. If it works then that just means that by the deadline you will have to delist all your products. If something sells, before delisting it make sure realist using the UPC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

The UPC for the shirt itself would not be what you want anyway, because you are not selling blank oem shirts, you are selling decorated shirts, so each of your designs needs its own UPC that you need to obtain for yourself. I would make sure that the policy is meant to apply to all products; perhaps it is meant to apply only to mass manufactured things like blank shirts.

EDIT: Actually, taking a quick look at it, you should not need to do this. The point is to help people find what they are looking for with SEO stuff. Your own unique ID will not accomplish that. Worse yet would be using the OEM IDs as you are *NOT* selling blank OEM Ts, which is what the OEM IDs are for.

I'm sure they have thought this through at least that far. That said, ebay is really geared toward selling mass produced crap, so you may need to point out the error of their ways if they have not actually thought this through.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

From the link you provided it seems only shoes under the clothing classification needs to be entered. 

I just checked a batch of shirts we got in yesterday none of them have the identifier codes on them.


----------



## Lee337 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi...I am in the same situation with ebay, I sell FOTL that I print on myself. First I spoke to FOTL and they told me that their t-shirts do not have any bar codes or product Identifiers, they only have a style number...I phoned ebay they immediately told me that it doesn't apply to me, I told them that my selling manager active listings section is telling me that 6 of my listings need product identifiers, which is odd as all my listings are basically all the same type. They told me that there is a "does not Apply" option that I should select....If you are having problems perhaps you should call ebay helpline they were very helpfull...cheers


----------



## COPEM CUSTOMS (Apr 14, 2015)

Spoke to EBay today, they advices I should use the "not applicable" option & no code was needed for printed apparel - the UPC option just can't be left blank/unanswered or it will be removed.


----------

